# مواقع للهندسة البحرية



## marine_diesel (6 سبتمبر 2007)

مجموعة من أفضل المواقع التى تهتم بالهندسة البحرية 

www.marinediesels.co.uk


http://www.marineengineering.org.uk/


www.dieselduck.net


www.wartsila.com

www.manbw.com


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى مارين ديزل لا تحرمنا من مشاركاتك


----------



## eng_shouman (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل


----------



## أحمد المنصور (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور،، جزاك الله خيرًا.


----------



## ahmedwww1 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا الف شكر


----------



## مستقبل (8 نوفمبر 2007)

تشكر على المجهود الرائع

تحيتي....


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا الف شكر :20:


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا الف شكر :20:


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (23 نوفمبر 2007)

عذرا إشارك بغرض الإفادة العامة و حتى أتمكن من دخول مركز رفع الملفات


----------



## المهندس القرصان (1 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
هذا الموقع يهتم بالمحاكيات البرمجية لمحركات وآلات السفينة (دفة, مضخات, منقيات..الخ)
أرجو أن ينال رضاكم
seasoft.ru


----------



## se7en up (25 مارس 2008)

http://www.marinediesels.co.uk/
موقع عالي جدا
عندي سؤال 
ليه ماقدرش اخد copyمنه او اطبعه


----------



## marine_diesel (19 أبريل 2008)

Rules for the Classification of Steel Ships - April 2005 edition
(entry into force 1st July 2005)
(supplemented by the Additional Amendment May 2005 included in this online version)
Part A : Classification and Surveys

Part B : Hull and Stability

Part C : Machinery, Electricity, Automation and Fire Protection

Part D : Service Notations

Part E : Additional Class Notations


http://www.veristar.com/bvrules/RootBV.htm



Another good site for the mariner

http://www.free-marine.com/


----------



## م.تركي الصاعدي (26 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع


----------

